
36C3 Staff Assaulted Me for Political Reasons - h1x
https://vc.gg/blog/36c3-staff-assaulted-me-for-political-reasons.html
======
gexcolo
I'm the author of this post. What people who are unaware of the layout of the
congress center don't realize is that the video starts when we were leaving.
The door "inside" is actually to get "outside". I was told to leave in 5
minutes, I stayed where I was maybe 2 minutes and started walking (I'm not
leaving anything out, it was just more of the first audio recording), and then
was prevented from leaving the event by masked thugs who pretend to be real
security guards on paper.

People assume I did something to deserve this, and I can live with that. But
in reality it was nothing more than the list of domain names I own. I did my
best to describe that here.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
better context is this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/_vecna/status/1211593823866019841](https://twitter.com/_vecna/status/1211593823866019841)

allowing somebody at CCC who hosts and profits from sites like hitler.rocks,
nigger.rs, pro-rape and other hate-speech domains can't be tolerated.

edit: His twitter feed is racist drivel too. If you can please also report
this account to twitter:
[https://twitter.com/gexcolo](https://twitter.com/gexcolo)

~~~
lazyjones
And this is one situation where you can easily distinguish mature, liberal
people from hateful radical anarchists. I know which side I am on, I detest
political violence and those who condone it.

------
eqvinox
Yeah, dude, posting a video of you getting kicked out primarily hints that you
were being an idiot of some kind. Occam's razor, simplest explanation and
whatnot. Feel free and try to elaborate / prove otherwise.

Also, FYI, CCC team has "Hausrecht" and if they tell you to leave you legally
need to leave and they're well within rights to evict you.

~~~
scurvy
IANAL, but you can't physically eject someone from a space in most civilized
countries even if they're doing something wrong. Call the polizei/police.

There are exceptions for immediate threat to life, but you can't go wild and
start kicking and punching someone for trespassing. That's assault and the
video footage is possible evidence that could lead to charges.

I was a bouncer in a previous life, and there were very strict rules to follow
after asking someone to leave.

~~~
dtornabene
yes, you can. Its called being a bouncer. I did it for 15 years. You don't
kick and punch, and the video show quite clearly that the staff were simply
trying to eject him.

------
glogla
Does anyone see the alleged political reason in the post? The only thing I
seem to see is that he was asked not to come without a message or something,
and now got kicked out.

Is that a political thing?

~~~
sb057
His email service, cock.li, has a very lax content policy, only disallowing
spam, illegal content, or general abuse. This has attracted many ner-do-wells
(in addition to the plenty of legitimate users like myself). Additionally, he
offers addresses on domains such as: goat.si, cumallover.me, horsefucker.org,
cocaine,ninja, nigge.rs, hitler.rocks, rape.lol, and nuke.africa. All of these
are obviously intended to create offense, which, if his recollection of the
events are accurate, is indeed what happened.

~~~
gruez
>Additionally, he offers addresses on domains such as: goat.si, cumallover.me,
horsefucker.org, cocaine,ninja, nigge.rs, hitler.rocks, rape.lol, and
nuke.africa. All of these are obviously intended to create offense,

One of these are not like the others. Who gets offended at cocaine.ninja?

------
Out_of_Characte
whatever your stance is on politics, Violence is always the wrong way to
resolve verbal conflicts.

~~~
bytebuster
I don't know any of the people involved in whatever happened. But this
statement is simply not true.

You should not tolerate intolerance. "If a society is tolerant without limit,
its ability to be tolerant is eventually seized or destroyed by the
intolerant".

Some people can and will abuse the "you can't use violence against me under
any circumstance" rule you just mentioned to do very bad things.

~~~
throwaway82121
I would argue that resorting to physical violence to resolve verbal conflicts
is quite high on the scale of intolerable things.

> You should not tolerate intolerance. "If a society is tolerant without
> limit, its ability to be tolerant is eventually seized or destroyed by the
> intolerant".

I have issues with this absolutism. What is "intolerance" or not is dependant
of culture and context. Such a thin line that can be so easily moved, and you
end up with the moral equivalent of "3 felonies a day". Then before you know
it, you get fired because someone deemed that using 'they' indiscriminately is
a form of intolerance.

~~~
bytebuster
I would argue that this line is not thin at all, you are just mixing things.

There is a huge gradient between "using 'they' indiscriminately" and "I
believe killing all jews is the way to go".

The point is not "do not tolerate ANY FORM of intolerance", just that
tolerance should have clear limits.

~~~
DuskStar
> There is a huge gradient between "using 'they' indiscriminately" and "I
> believe killing all jews is the way to go".

The problem is that the gradient between those is smooth, and there's no
obvious Schelling Points to stop at.

------
utopian3
There’s video evidence at the bottom. I casually follow CCC but am not
familiar with all the sub-groups /clicks, so was a bit hard to follow. I Hope
those who did the assaulting are held responsible and banned

~~~
tastroder
That video shows that... they evicted some dude that seems to make his
personal brand about being edgy and annoying? What exactly am I supposed to be
outraged about here?

~~~
andybak
Hard to see a "brutal attack" from the video (although it is unclear). More a
fairly typical forced ejection scuffle.

I'd like to know more before forming any view. The poster offers email on
domains including one named rape.lol so is obviously a charming fellow.

~~~
kryogen1c
Agreed. Seems like one of those "free speech advocates" that enjoys being as
offensive as possible and then howls if anyone tries to take their content
down.

The video is definitely not a "brutal assault". If the video is bad or
incomplete, after pictures of injuries would easily prove his point.

Attention-seeking behavior.

~~~
wolfgke
> Agreed. Seems like one of those "free speech advocates" that enjoys being as
> offensive as possible and then howls if anyone tries to take their content
> down.

In Germany, "free speech" is not so deeply culturally ingrained: in the German
Grundgesetz, paragraph 5, there is a concept of "Meinungsfreiheit" (freedom of
opinion) ([https://www.gesetze-im-
internet.de/gg/art_5.html](https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/gg/art_5.html))
which, even though "sufficient for most practical purposes", does not go as
far as "free speech" in the USA.

~~~
s9w
You can get convicted a very harsh sentence for using just a single word, and
don't you citizen dare to use "hate speech!". There is no Meinungsfreiheit in
Europe/Germany, it exists only on paper

------
jc01480
These events that are identified, are they a local thing in the author’s area?
Like BSides to Americans, etc.?

~~~
tastroder
The congress is a yearly multi-day conference organized at the end of each
year by the CCC [0] "Europe's largest association of hackers". Not sure how
attendance at bsides style conferences is but I'd figure it's more like Black
Hat, somewhere around the 17/18k mark for the last year iirc.

[0] [https://www.ccc.de/en/home](https://www.ccc.de/en/home)

edit: ah yes, DEFCON, thanks. I always get those two mixed up.

~~~
jsjohnst
> but I'd figure it's more like Black Hat

More like DEFCON than Blackhat. Blackhat is a “corporate” conference and
expensive to attend, DEFCON and CCC are more community driven and thus
affordable.

------
stevespang
For those who are clueless: This happened in Germany.

